# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [19/08/2020] GSM SHIELD Box MTK v1.8 update is out...

## mohamed73

*Added:    ALCATEL  OT-5060 - Read info, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmwareOT-5114 - Read info, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmwareOT-5116 - Read info, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmwareOT-5005R  (fixed) - Read info, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup,  Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmware   Jazz  Jazz  Digit 4G - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write  security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write  firmware, sim unlock.   Motorola  XT2029-1  - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security  backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmwareE6  Plus[XT2025] - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write  security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write  firmware   Lenovo  Tab  4 Essential(TB-7304I) - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM,  Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n  write firmware.Tab 7 Essential(TB_7304F - Read info, Repair  imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write  firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmware.)Tab  M7(TB-7305F) - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write  security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write  firmware.Tab M7(TB-7305I) - Read info, Repair imei,  Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware,  FRP, Factory reset,n write firmware.Tab M7(TB-7305X) - Read  info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup,  Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write firmware.Tab7  HD(TB-7504F) - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write  security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write  firmware.Tab7 (TB-7504X) - Read info, Repair imei,  Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware,  FRP, Factory reset,n write firmware.   Nokia  Nokia  1 Plus - Read info, Repair imei, Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write  security backup, Read/Write firmware, FRP, Factory reset,n write  firmware, sim unlock.Nokia 5.1 Plus - Read info, Repair imei,  Backup/Restore NVRAM, Read/Write security backup, Read/Write firmware,  FRP, Factory reset,n write firmware, sim unlock.Nokia 2.2 - Read Sim Unlock code[meta mode], Direct Unlock[meta mode](Other functions supported)   Added support for new MTK Simlock.Exe will display and process both Simlock, old and new auto [meta mode], it existsNot supported phones with hardlocked firmware or closed meta mode access.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Download from Main Download Software 
OR  
Google Drive  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OR 
Mediafire 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

